# Vip722 took a dump - Error Code 311 Hard Drive Failure



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I tried several un-plugs as instructed by DISH with no fix. I also held down the power button for about 60 seconds (I thought that did a Hard Reset, but it didn't seem any different than a normal reset).

I called the nice (clueless) lady at DISH and she wants to swap out the DVR. She asked me if I was near HDD capacity and I said that I was around 3 hours of HD space left. She tells me that running the DVR near capaity can corrupt the drive. I've been less than 5 Hrs a bunch of times, I never noticed any problems with the unit when it was near capacity.

I assume I am screwed on the HDD and the 100s of kids shows I saved for my daughter. I guess I can live with that, not like I'm going to get the data back.

I have one of the older 722 Receivers (not the "k"). The lady on the phone told me that they would replace it with the same unit. Then she told me depending on availability. Then she told me the same unit again. My TV does not have an onboard OTA HD receiver.

What do you think DISH will send out? A Vip722, a 722k or a 722k with the OTA receiver?

Is there any chance I can get them to upgrade me to the Vip922? I did pay something like $200 or $250 to get the 722.

Thanks


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've been able to temporarily resuscitate a failing drive by leaving the unit unplugged overnight. If it works it may give you the opportunity to move some stuff to an external drive.


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

It's a X-Mas Miracle!

Dish sent me a 722 and not a 722k!

The refurbished unit looks brand new.


----------

